# breeding report on my Silver dragon Bettas



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am going to try to do a breeding report on my new pair of Silver/black dragon HMs.

Day 1

Setup the 2.5 gallon tank with 5 inchs water, heated to 80F and added IAL leaf for the bubblenest and an Alder cone to the tank with some Moss.

Put in the female in a jar and the male loose so he could swim around her.

He is displaying very well and she looks to be very receptive to him swimming nose down.

They have been doing this for a few hours now, so I put the divider in the tank and let her loose in the one side and he's got the other 2/3rd to swim about in...he's definitely interested.

Will see how tomorrow goes and IF she's still swimming nose down and he's built a bubblenest of any kind, I will let her loose for a while to see how that goes.

Will update as this goes along.
Here is the male.








here they are together, displaying their finnage to one another. Sorry for the crappy pics but my camera was picking up the glare from the overhead light.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

good luck on this. I am going to try breeding neon tetras in a few days once my infusoria culture looks good.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

2nd day, so they are not interested in the bloodworms at all, more interested in each other (which is a good thing) I have let them out
and she went right up to him and wanted to cuddle  He's not sure
what he's supposed to do but he's flaring at her like crazy, so he'll figure
it out soon enough.

She's gone back under her divider to her safe place now, so I guess he
nipped her (that's normal) and it can take a couple of days of back and forth before they are ready.

Will update each day as it goes along.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks promising. I hope it's successful for you. The courtship process sounds very interesting.

Greg


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

50 shades of silver..... Fish porn 

Your pictures have my friends thinking beta's are cool again.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Best of luck!

I'm getting back into the betta hobby now too, the pics that have been popping up lately have inspired me lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats what its all about! If I can get more people into keeping Bettas then that's a great thing! 

Most people only know the Bettas they see in the LFS and those unfortunates didn't get the best start in life. These Thailand Bettas are the best the Breeders have to offer. 

Bettas are the Peacocks of the fish world, they are soooo unique, each one is different and they have personalities...they definitely do bond with their individual owners. 

They make a great subject for children to learn about how to look after something live, and hopefully make then want to keep more fish down the road. 

Nothing really compares to a Betta showing off its full finnage they truly make you drool


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I used to breed bettas as a kid and I was even supplying some store in Markham at one point lol. I have 2 bettas currently, one split tail, and 1 bi-color cellophane. They're both splendid although the split tail was destroyed by his female companion when I attempted to breed them months ago. 

I have several small tanks available for more bettas. It's just a matter of getting the funds and the pair of females to live in each of the 5 gallons. (well one a 6gallon lol)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have some beautiful female halfmoons coming in on the next shipment.
here's pics of them. They are all for sale $35 each


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Day 3

OK so although he had built a nice bubblenest, he didn't seem to be able to comprehend that he is supposed to let her approach him...she wanted to get close, but each time he chased her away again.

I felt it was best to remove him and try her with the other male. It could be that they are related and sometimes that's not a good thing. I have found in the past that brother - sister matings just don't work out. Best to try a non-related male.

I have him in the tank now and he's doing a good job of flaring at her, she's still very interested, but its early yet, so will just keep an eye on her. So we will give him 24 hours to try to convince her to wrap and if that doesn't work I have a gorgeous Black male with silver body markings I can try on this female.

On another note, my Blue/Yellow HM male has built a bubblenest all across the top of his house because he's next to the nice blue HM female.

If these silver pair don't pan out I will let the blue/yellow pair have a go instead. Was planning on breeding them anyway, just thought I try out the silver pair first.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wish you lived closer.. be nice to be able to pop by and watch some of this. I'm almost tempted to get another Betta.. but I'll resist the urge for now. I have enough problems with the apartment already.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK new updates:

First off the 2 Silver/Black males both proved to be not quite ready for breeding (will need to feed them up a bit more on bloodworms) so I removed them both.

I did try out my Blue/Yellow HM male and he's up for it, but he bashed up the female a bit and I didn't want her totally destroyed so I decided to cancel the breeding for now.

I want to show these males next weekend, so will wait till after the shows are all over this spring (I think we only have 2...Hamilton/Brantford) so once they are done, I will try them again.

They are still young and it does take them a little bit to figure out what's needed, and conditioning does help make it easier (female will be egg bound and more receptable to the male's advances) Right now although the girls both liked the males, they just weren't comfortable enough to wrap and that could be because they don't have enough eggs stored yet.

So program shutdown for a few weeks.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

NOOOOO this is unacceptable... Force those fish to breed like Homer Simpson did with the cat and dog, and a burlap sac.

On a serious note,

that's unfortunate, I wish best of luck in the future.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep we can only try and if they don't want to co-operate then put them away for a week or so and try them again. In the meantime I will feed them up with frozen bloodworms to get them in top condition for round 2!

Breeding Bettas is all about luck, you either hit it right the first time or you don't...patience is the key and perseverance too, so Im not giving up on these pairs. I have a gorgeous black with silver boy that I can try next time out with the silver dragon girl...see how that goes.


----------

